# Modded cheap ebay slingshot



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

My first slingshot was a cheap piece of plastic and metal off of ebay. I made some naturals and so it started gathering dust. However today, I went out shooting with one of my naturals, and I wasn't at all very accurate; I couldn't hit a bean can consistently from 15 feet. So I thought I'd modify the old cheap one and see if it does any better. I got rid of the really bad tubes on it and I put flats on it. However to make sure the flats stay secure, I put offcuts of the old tube onto the prongs and then tied the bands on top of that. I also thought I'd try butterfly. Sorry for the bad pics.







the fork attachment
















Long bands and a large pouch in case I want to shoot stones in the future. 
In conclusion, I found I am more accurate than I am shooting normally, the draw is lighter and the speed is better. I think I've discovered I like butterfly style.
PS If anyone is wondering, that is cheap rubber from ebay (but very good performance) and my draw length is around 1.2 meters (47 inches). The link for the ebay rubber is rubber. I bought the black one (their strongest bands) which has a very light draw.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Cool! Nothing like a cheap shooter turned high performance shooting machine!


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Cool! Nothing like a cheap shooter turned high performance shooting machine!


It a good slingshot, but I'm still no good at shooting. Better than before though...


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

PandaMan said:


> Cool! Nothing like a cheap shooter turned high performance shooting machine!


It a good slingshot, but I'm still no good at shooting. Better than before though...
[/quote]

It should work well, but I personally do not recommend them. They look very similar to the poundland fishing catapults made in china. I would tie the bands to the fork instead of the plastic attachment. I bought 4 of these, mostly for the pouch or shooting them with weak bands. Once I pulled hard and the plastic attachment detached along with the band. Luckily the band was short(150mm tubing), it didn't reach my face.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Be careful to not be hit in the face and especially the eye Kobe. But definately keep experimenting and try everything, all shooting styles, ammunition, catapult varieties, and certainly elastics. Sooner or later you will happen upon what makes you happy and works well, and I wish you the best of luck on your search for your slingshot Happy Place.

Keep us posted as the hunt continues....


----------

